# Complete and utter newbie from England !



## Barefootgirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking on Specktra.net for a while and finally summoned up the courage to join as everyone seems so friendly ! I am 34 but am a total make-up newbie. Up until about two months ago, I never wore makeup, except for a bit of lippy, because I had no idea what to wear, how to put it on and had some weird ingrained idea that it either made me look like a clown or a hooker. Then, I finally decided that I needed to start wearing a bit of make-up at client meetings just to look a bit more professional, so took the plunge and went along for a MAC make-over - and was hooked instantly (oh, my poor bank account). I learned loads at my make-over, including how to put on eyeshadow without reverting to either clown or hooker, and I LOVE MAC. 

The other great thing about the MAC counter in my nearest town is that the people there are not at all snooty or “orange”. The people who work at some of the other make-up counters do tend towards the Jaffa look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and also tend to be a bit sniffy towards obvious novices like me. The MAC girls were a breath of fresh air.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome!!  It really does make a huge difference when the people that work at the MAC store or counter nearest you are friendly!  A lot has to do with how comfortable you feel at the store!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to the wonderful world of MAC and Specktra!  You will have a lot of fun here!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 23, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Nov 23, 2006)

Jaffa look lol welcome to spectra love.


----------



## madkitty (Nov 23, 2006)

welcome from the land of rain!!


----------



## juli (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Dawn (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

No Jaffas, only a few clowns and some hookers here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You'll learn loads, welcome to Specktra


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

jayme


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

